# hal geht nicht mehr.

## Klaus Meier

Vor ein paar Tagen ist ja ein neues hal rausgekommen und da tut sich bei mir nichts mehr. Es hängt beim Starten so ca. 5 Minuten und gibt dann auf.

Und was das allerbeste ist, ich hab dann mal auf meiner Testpartition ein neues Gentoo aufgesetzt, da ging es. Für 24 Stunden. Und dann wieder genau das gleiche Problem.

----------

## blu3bird

Fehlermeldung?

In /etc/conf.d/hald kannst du's auf verbose stellen und dann sollte einiges im Syslog stehen.

Du benutzt 0.5.9-r1 oder?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja, ich benutze 0.5.9-r1. Also zum einen bekomme ich folgende Meldung, wenn die Dienste starten. 

```
*  Services 'device-mapper' and 'checkroot' have circular

*  dependency of type 'ibefore';  continuing...                          [ ok ]
```

aber das hatte ich auch schon, als es noch funktionierte.

Und in den messages steht folgendes:

```
May  5 13:01:27 airwolf hald[12651]: 13:01:27.723 [W] device_info.c:983: Unhandled rule (0)!
```

Und das kommt jede Sekunde, so ca. 5 Minuten lang.

----------

## nikaya

Mal dumm nachgefragt:

etc-update gemacht und auch die udev-rules überschreiben lassen?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Mal dumm nachgefragt:
> 
> etc-update gemacht und auch die udev-rules überschreiben lassen?

 

Ja. Deshalb hab ich es ja auch noch mal mit einer Neuinstallation versucht, weil ich dachte, ich hab mir da was verbockt.

Ach so, noch etwas, das könnte eventuell was damit zu tun haben, der Firefox startet auch nicht mehr. Gibt folgende Meldung aus:

```
No running windows found

Error launching firefox:

There are files in your profile that are owned by a user other than

rmx.  firefox can't execute in this condition.  Here are some of

the files that I found:

    /home/rmx/.firefox

    /home/rmx/.mozilla/firefox

You can fix this problem by running the following:

    su -c 'chown -R rmx:rmx /home/rmx/.mozilla'
```

Die Zugriffsrechte stimmen aber. Hab versuchsweise auch mal .mozilla gelöscht, gab die gleiche Meldung.

----------

## Simon196405

Dieses problem hat etwas zu tun mit libgphoto2.

In /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop steht einen fdi file von libgphoto2.

Das problem losst sich when dieses file weg gesmissen werd.

Simon Siemonsma

----------

